# Horus Heresy Spoilers Free Reading Order



## Elonex777

Horus Heresy is a mess, avoid spoilers, choose what you want/need to read in which order can be really hard, with others members from the Black Librarium French forum (http://www.black-librarium.com/forum) we have created this:
http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/154631EnglishHorusHeresyv20pretapublier.jpg













(really huge image, need to download it to navigate properly)



Currently i'm working on the 2.1 version and i need some help to improve it, some images provided by BL indicate that those links exist but at Black Librarium we were unable to confirm or deny the existence of theses links between HH works:
- Nemesis ---> sigillite
- sigillite ---> Wolf Hunt
- The Purge --->Templar
- The Purge ---> The Outcast Dead
- The Outcast Dead ---> Cybernetica
- Cybernetica ---> Praetorian of Dorn
- Crimson Fist ---> Mechanicum


also if you have somes Links related to The Soul Severed or Valerius this would be cool =)



*Please avoid spoilers in this thread as i'm reading HH in french we have some delay due to translation.*


I hope you will enjoy this and Feel free to share this with others Horus Heresy readers ! =)


----------



## ntaw

Holy nuts you weren't kidding about how that takes a minute to understand. I don't really have anything to add but I greatly appreciate the post.


----------



## Elonex777

*2.1 Version* Really really huges images !


100% Size Version
http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/660305EnglishHorusHeresyv21pretapublierfull.jpg


50% Size Version, (lighter but lower image quality)
http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/453012EnglishHorusHeresyv21pretapublier.jpg















*I hope it will be useful. Share and Enjoy *


PS: For French Version go on our forum (Black Librarium - Portail)
If German want their own version, ask me and i would translate it with your help.


----------



## Elonex777

I have finally read anthology Legacies of Betrayal and War Without End (some translation delay as i read in french), and i have noticed some issue with our reading order, i will do an update



But i have a question:
The Divine Word should be linked with the raven guard story arc but where should it be, after deliverance lost, after/before a short story (but witch one ?) ?
Should it be linked directly with the audio Valerius or not, ect...


Others story that are not on the Reading Order, if you have ideas:


*Tales of Heresy (book 10)*
- The Voice

*Age of Darkness (book 16)*
- Liar's Due

*The Primarchs (book 20)*
- The Serpent Beneath

*Shadows of Treachery (book 22)*
- Death of a Silversmith

*Legacies of Betrayal (book 31)*
-Serpent
-Warmaster
-Hunter's Moon
-Lone Wolf

*War Without End (book 33)*
-Virtues of the Sons (wrong position)
-The Harrowing
-All That Remains



*Eye of Terra (book 35)*
- The Wolf of Ash and Fire
- Sins of the Father (the current position is false)
- The Herald of Sanguinius
-The Final Compliance of Sixty-Three Fourteen


*The Silent War (book 37)*
- Distant Echoes of Old Night
- Army of One
- The Watcher
- The Gates of Terra

*Meduson*
- Deeds Endure
- The Noose
- The Keys of Hel
- Hand Elect

*Ebook/audios/novella*
- Sons of the Forge
- Ordo Sinister
- The Binary Succession










Just please don't spoil book beyond book 34.


----------



## neferhet

awesome work...truly an aficionado's deed!


----------

